
Do you need imagination for Operant Learning and if so can Bacteria imagine - fizan
http://metascientist.com/operant-learning-shows-bacteria-can-imagine/
======
fizan
In the general sense processing of such learned behavior happens in the
bacteria, the rodent and in humans. The processing in bacteria is simpler than
the rodent. The rodents processing is simpler than the humans. But they all
occur using chemical processes.

So if we can extend the courtesy of imagination to rodents why not extend it
to bacteria as well?

~~~
qbrass
Mice and humans are practically identical in comparison to bacteria.

Even if there were some chemical process in bacteria that performed the same
imagination function as the ones in the brain, we wouldn't know what it was to
look for it.

~~~
fizan
Mice and humans are not identical. As we do not know what imagination in
bacteria may be like the same applies for mice too. My point is whatever
'that' is, is not imagination (because imagination is only known to us). For
other beings, it is something else.

